# a6 4.2l test pipe(s)?



## iceburgdesigns (Jan 17, 2011)

has anyone replaced their catalytic convertors with test pipes? im getting intermittent codes for something with the cat. i dont remember off hand what it was exactly. but i thought if it is the cat going, i would be better off just putting test pipes on instead. i hadn't come up with anything in my brief search, and thought this would be the place to check if anyone has done it!


----------

